# Round:1 Game:3 [email protected]



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Kings face must-win contest in Game Three vs. Spurs*

<div style="margin: 10px;"><!-- Insert Content Here --><div class="articleHeadline"> Kings face must-win contest in Game Three vs. Spurs</div><div class="articleSubhead"><!-- DISPLAY TICKET INFORMATION LINK --> <!--sc--> <!-- USING ELCID --><a target="_blank" href="http://www.ticketmaster.com/cgi/outsider.plx?CAMEFROM=NBAKINGS_LEAG_TIX&GOTO=http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1C003C8CEA7B959E?artistid=806010&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=7">Buy Tickets</a> <a target="_blank" href="http://www.ticketmaster.com/cgi/outsider.plx?CAMEFROM=NBAKINGS_LEAG_TIX&GOTO=http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1C003C8CEA7B959E?artistid=806010&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=7"><img src="/media/ticket_icon.gif" align="middle" border="0"></a> |  <a href="#stats">2005-06 Stats at a Glance</a></div><img src="/media/nbav2/blank.gif" height="10"><div class="articleBody"> San Antonio at Sacramento 10:00 pm EDT Western Conference First Round Spurs lead, 2-0 <br><br> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) - The Sacramento Kings certainly left the AT&T Center on Tuesday night with some extra confidence. Thanks to Brent Barry and Manu Ginobili, that is all they left with.<br><br> Looking to rebound from a disappointing overtime loss, the Kings will have Ron Artest back in the lineup Friday when they take the court against the San Antonio Spurs in Game Three of their first-round series.<br><br> The defending champion and top seed in the Western Conference, San Antonio rolled to a convincing 122-88 victory over eighth-seeded Sacramento in Game One. The Spurs had a much bigger challenge on their hands in Tuesday's Game Two as they likely would have lost had Barry not rattled home a game-tying 3-pointer with four seconds left in regulation.<br><br> Ginobili took over in overtime, scoring eight of his 32 points in the extra session to lead San Antonio to a 128-119 triumph.<br><br> The success enjoyed by Ginobili and Barry, who finished with 22 points, definitely was partly attributed to the absence of Artest, the Kings' best defensive player who was suspended for throwing an elbow at Ginobili in Game One.<br><br> Bonzi Wells attempted to make up for Artest's absence with 28 points and 12 rebounds. Shareef Abdur-Rahim added 27 and nine and Kevin Martin 26 and eight for Sacramento, which lost despite a 47-34 rebounding advantage and 32-of-38 shooting from the foul line.<br><br> The Kings, who have not been swept in a series since the 2001 conference semifinals against the Los Angeles Lakers, will host Game Four on Sunday.<br> <br></div><!--sc--> <a name="stats"></a><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr align="center"><td colspan="3"><hr align="center" color="#193682" size="2" width="75%"></td></tr><tr align="center"><td colspan="3" class="subMatchUp"><br><b>Stats at a Glance</b></td></tr><tr align="center"><td colspan="3" class="sched"></td></tr><tr><td><br><br></td></tr><tr align="center"><td width="235"><a href="/spurs/"><img src="/media/nba/sas.gif" border="0"></a> </td> <td width="5"> at </td><td width="235"><a href="/kings/"><img src="/media/nba/sac.gif" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr align="center"><td width="235"><a class="sag" href="/spurs/news/index.html">News</a> | <a class="sag" href="/spurs/roster/index.html">Players</a> | <a class="sag" href="/spurs/stats/index.html">Stats</a> | <a class="sag" href="/spurs/schedule/index.html">Schedule</a></td><td width="5"> </td><td width="235"> <a class="sag" href="/kings/news/index.html">News</a> | <a class="sag" href="/kings/roster/index.html">Players</a> | <a class="sag" href="/kings/stats/index.html">Stats</a> | <a class="sag" href="/kings/schedule/index.html">Schedule</a></td></tr></tbody></table><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr> <tr><td valign="top"><table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="dddddd"><b>San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Record:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 63 - 19 ( .768)</td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Standings:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155">First, Southwest</td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>At Home:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="155"> 34 - 7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>On Road:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="155"> 29 - 12 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Last 10: </b></td><td class="dddddd" width="155"> 7 - 3</td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Streak:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> W 3 </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"><table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="dddddd"><b>Sacramento Kings - Regular Season</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Record:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="155">44 - 38 ( .537) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Standings:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="155"> Fourth, Pacific</td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>At Home:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 27 - 14 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>On Road:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="155">17 - 24 </td></tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Last 10:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="155">8 - 2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Streak:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155">W 3 </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2"><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr><tr><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center">Playoffs</td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="60">125.0 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50">103.5</td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .541</td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="50">.439</td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 42.5</td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="50"> 39.5 </td></tr></tbody></table><table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Regular Season </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 95.6</td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="50"> 88.8 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="65"> .472 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .433 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65">41.5</td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50">40.3 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center">Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td><td class="dddddd" width="60"> 98.2 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 89.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .485 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .438 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 43.4 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 36.8 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 94.8 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 90.1 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .457 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .451 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 42.3 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 37.7 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Playoffs </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 103.5 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 125.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .439 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .541 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 39.5 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 42.5 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Regular Season </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 98.9 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 97.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .454 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .454 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 40.5 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 42.1 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 100.6 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 93.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .470 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .475 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 40.8 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 37.6 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 99.9 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 96.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .470 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .473 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 37.8 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 40.9 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>  <a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2"><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr> <tr><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Playoff Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tony_parker/index.html?nav=page">Parker, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 23.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/emanuel_ginobili/index.html?nav=page">Ginobili, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 21.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brent_barry/index.html?nav=page">Barry, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 14.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tim_duncan/index.html?nav=page">Duncan, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 12.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 10.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nazr_mohammed/index.html?nav=page">Mohammed, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 12.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/michael_finley/index.html?nav=page">Finley, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 11.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/robert_horry/index.html?nav=page">Horry, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td>  <td class="dddddd"> 9.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nick_van_exel/index.html?nav=page">Van Exel, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/radoslav_nesterovic/index.html?nav=page">Nesterovic, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/beno_udrih/index.html?nav=page">Udrih, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bruce_bowen/index.html?nav=page">Bowen, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/fabricio_oberto/index.html?nav=page">Oberto, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Playoff Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bonzi_wells/index.html?nav=page">Wells, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 20.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 9.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kevin_martin/index.html?nav=page">Martin, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 16.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim/index.html?nav=page">Abdur-Rahim, S.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 16.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 8.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/mike_bibby/index.html?nav=page">Bibby, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 16.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ron_artest/index.html?nav=page">Artest, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 16.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kenny_thomas/index.html?nav=page">Thomas, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 9.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brad_miller/index.html?nav=page">Miller, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/corliss_williamson/index.html?nav=page">Williamson, C.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/jason_hart/index.html?nav=page">Hart, J.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/francisco_garcia/index.html?nav=page">Garcia, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/vitaly_potapenko/index.html?nav=page">Potapenko, V.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ronnie_price/index.html?nav=page">Price, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td> <td class="dddddd">  0.0 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2"><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr> <tr><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Regular Season Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tony_parker/index.html?nav=page">Parker, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 18.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.8 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tim_duncan/index.html?nav=page">Duncan, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 18.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 11.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/emanuel_ginobili/index.html?nav=page">Ginobili, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 65 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 15.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.6 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/michael_finley/index.html?nav=page">Finley, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 77 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 10.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bruce_bowen/index.html?nav=page">Bowen, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 82 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nazr_mohammed/index.html?nav=page">Mohammed, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 6.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brent_barry/index.html?nav=page">Barry, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 74 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nick_van_exel/index.html?nav=page">Van Exel, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 65 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.4 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.9 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/beno_udrih/index.html?nav=page">Udrih, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 54 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/robert_horry/index.html?nav=page">Horry, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 63 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/radoslav_nesterovic/index.html?nav=page">Nesterovic, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/sean_marks/index.html?nav=page">Marks, S.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 25 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/fabricio_oberto/index.html?nav=page">Oberto, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 59 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td width="80"><b>Head Coach:</b></td> <td> <a class="sag" href="/coachfile/gregg_popovich/index.html?nav=page">Gregg Popovich</a> </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Regular Season Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/mike_bibby/index.html?nav=page">Bibby, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 82 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 21.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ron_artest/index.html?nav=page">Artest, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 56 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 17.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.6 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brad_miller/index.html?nav=page">Miller, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 79 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 15.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bonzi_wells/index.html?nav=page">Wells, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 52 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 13.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.8 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim/index.html?nav=page">Abdur-Rahim, S.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 72 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 12.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kevin_martin/index.html?nav=page">Martin, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 72 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 10.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kenny_thomas/index.html?nav=page">Thomas, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 82 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 9.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/francisco_garcia/index.html?nav=page">Garcia, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 67 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/corliss_williamson/index.html?nav=page">Williamson, C.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 37 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.4 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/jason_hart/index.html?nav=page">Hart, J.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 66 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.1 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/vitaly_potapenko/index.html?nav=page">Potapenko, V.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 33 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ronnie_price/index.html?nav=page">Price, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 29 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/jamal_sampson/index.html?nav=page">Sampson, J.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 12 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td width="80"><b>Head Coach:</b></td> <td> <a class="sag" href="/coachfile/rick_adelman/index.html?nav=page">Rick Adelman</a> </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> <br> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td class="dddddd" colspan="5"><b>Series Update</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="125"><b>Game, Date</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Home</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Vis</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="130"><b>Series</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="100"><b>Info.</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 1, Sat., Apr. 22 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS, 122 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC, 88 </td> <td class="dddddd"> San Antonio 1-0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060422/SACSAS/boxscore.html">Box Score</a>  <a class="sag" href="/games/20060422/SACSAS/recap.html">Recap</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 2, Tue., Apr. 25 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS, 128 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC, 119 </td> <td class="dddddd"> San Antonio 2-0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060425/SACSAS/boxscore.html">Box Score</a>  <a class="sag" href="/games/20060425/SACSAS/recap.html">Recap</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 3, Fri., Apr. 28 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> First Round </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 4, Sun., Apr. 30 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> First Round </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 5, Tue., May. 02 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> if necessary </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 6, Fri., May. 05 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> if necessary </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 7, Sun., May. 07 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> if necessary </td></tr> <tr><td colspan="5"><b><a class="sag" href="/schedules/index.html">Full Playoffs Schedule</a></b></td></tr> </tbody></table> <br> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td class="dddddd"><b>Tonight's Games</b></td><td class="dddddd"><b>Time (ET)</b></td> <td class="dddddd"><b>Nat TV</b></td> <td colspan="2" class="dddddd"><b>Game Notes</b></td><td class="dddddd"> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="295"> <a class="sag" href="/spurs/index.html">San Antonio</a> @ <a class="sag" href="/kings/index.html">Sacramento</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="75"> 10:00 pm </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> ESPN2 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/spurs/news/notes.html">SAS</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/kings/news/notes.html">SAC</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="55"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060428/SASSAC/preview.html">Preview</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="295"> <a class="sag" href="/suns/index.html">Phoenix</a> @ <a class="sag" href="/lakers/index.html">L.A. Lakers</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="75"> 10:30 pm </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> ESPN </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/suns/news/notes.html">PHX</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/lakers/news/notes.html">LAL</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="55"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060428/PHXLAL/preview.html">Preview</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="295"> <a class="sag" href="/cavaliers/index.html">Cleveland</a> @ <a class="sag" href="/wizards/index.html">Washington</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="75"> 8:00 pm </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> ESPN </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/cavaliers/news/notes.html">CLE</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/wizards/news/notes.html">WAS</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="55"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060428/CLEWAS/preview.html">Preview</a> </td></tr> <tr><td colspan="5"> <b><a class="sag" href="/games/20060428/scoreboard.html"> Full Scoreboard</a> </b></td></tr> </tbody></table> <table width="475"><tbody><tr><td align="left"><br><a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a></td> <td align="right">created: 04/28/2006 10:14 am </td></tr> </tbody></table> <br><br> </div>

game preview from www.spurs.com


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

as can clearly be seen by their home vs road records, the kings have been much better at home while the spurs have been almost equally as good on the road and home. after acquiring ron artest, there was a period where the kings looked nearly unbeatable at home. it will be interesting how the spurs will fair against this. after a close game two, the kings will be energized by not only needed a mist win, but getting their home crowd behind them. the spurs have historically been much better at home than on the road.

with the kings backed into a corner, they spurs are gonna have to come out with a lot of energy to finish them off tonight. With tony and manu having already had big games, its timmy's turn to step up.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hopefully all 3 of can step it up..that goes for Barry, Horry, Finley, Van Exel, Beno....basically the whole damn team lol

GO SPURS GO!!! << i hate that.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Big game since a win for the Spurs basically ends the series and destroys the Kings' final desperate hopes.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

artest is spending a lot of time running the point for the spurs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Rasho for three at the buzzer!!!!...wait...Rasho?!?!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im too damn nervous to watch this game right now lol...im watchin' the rest of the Cavs game..


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

spurs playing pretty damn bad for the first half just like in game 2, except this time, our 3s arent going down =/


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

this forums dead just like the spurs' defense :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

just got back man how the hell is our d this bad


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

horry with some nice effort


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

can we get duncan on artest? bowen on wells? as wells as nazr is shooting to much and tims shooting to little


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

how many times is artest going to get fouled???


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

take beno out jeezz


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our d sucks, we cant get a board, manu and parker are in another time zone and where only down 4.
look for sac to shoot a 3 pt shot to open the qt. lets play d and let tim take over the game


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

well our D seems to be looking better, woohoo!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu ginobilii!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Finely for 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

finely!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dang beno whats up with you to night


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

where is our defense? it seems like artest and wells are just getting to the rim at will. no one is getting back


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yeah what the hell is that about? i thought theyd fix that by this game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man we had a4 pt lead and a chance to extend it and sac goes on a run. d up guys.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn it...i wanna win this game, that way the Kings will have a S***load of pressure on them...

Damn it!!! tied


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

dang i hate close games


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

alright..
down by 2 with 57sec left
where is Big Shot Bob?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our defense sucks periode, i didnt excpect us to go 3-0 against the kings like i said in the playoff thread and i still dont. we just dont have mental toughness after 2 wins. we have always struggled with that.
atleast every one can see that tim is 90 percent healthy


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

3!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea our defense has been off lately..


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

omg finely for 3!! and manu with the d to get the TO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> yea our defense has been off lately..


it would worry me but i know pop will have something to do in practise tomorrow lol


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel like crap now :curse:  we sucked we lost, we didnt deserve a win


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

HOLY ISH!!!!!

Kevin Martin is COLD BLOODED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How the **** did Manu do that?!?!!?!? how the **** did he do that?!?!?! I've never been so pissed off at him before....


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

The Kings COULD be up 2 games to 1. This isn't looking good for San Antonio.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> The Kings COULD be up 2 games to 1. This isn't looking good for San Antonio.


And San Antonio could be up 3-0....your logic fails.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

damn why didnt ginobili just shoot that ball? we could have been up 3-0 :curse:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

ezealen said:


> And San Antonio could be up 3-0....your logic fails.


TOUCHE. But if we go by actual games won... it would actually be 2-1. Not 3-0.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Still, S.A. is having a mighty tough time with a #8 seed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> TOUCHE. But if we go by actual games won... it would actually be 2-1. Not 3-0.


What?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> TOUCHE. But if we go by actual games won... it would actually be 2-1. Not 3-0.


ya and were up, big deal. its not a good idea to bait in other threads after a heart breaker


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya and were up, big deal. its not a good idea to bait in other threads after a heart breaker


I don't realy think he's baiting...I'm not sure what he's doing actually...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> it would worry me but i know pop will have something to do in practise tomorrow lol


yea..they'll be ready for gm4.....i expect Pop to get in the Spurs *** in the locker room.

this is pissin' me off, here you have it the other no.1 seed(Detroit) is manhandling their opponent, and were over here struggling like we are.. :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> yea..they'll be ready for gm4.....i expect Pop to get in the Spurs *** in the locker room.
> 
> this is pissin' me off, here you have it the other no.1 seed(Detroit) is manhandling their opponent, and were over here struggling like we are.. :curse:


Well, Sacremento is a much better team than the bucks are. You got to remember that.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya and were up, big deal. its not a good idea to bait in other threads after a heart breaker


i was thinkin' the same when I saw him in here...i knew he was doin' somethin' like that..

i dont wanna begin talkin' about the Lakers chances of winning a title LoL..regardless of the outcome of their series.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm juts saying it was an exciting game, S.A. is having legit troubles with a # 8 seed, and Kevin Martin is COLD BLOODED like Rick James, cause he is THAT dude.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

ok.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

:rofl: at all the kings pictures in the spurs forum...

too funny


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> :rofl: at all the kings pictures in the spurs forum...
> 
> too funny


 Not gloating or anything, just posting what Yahoo! sports had posted.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Artestify! said:


> Not gloating or anything, just posting what Yahoo! sports had posted.


did u see addlemans reaction after the final shot??? classic!

he deserves this though. addleman is a top 5 coach IMO. pops is OBVIOUSLY #1 ahead of phil


----------

